# How to Move a clawfoot tub



## DIYmo (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a 30x54 clawfoot tub. It needs to move to the garage while I retile the floor. The bathroom door is 30", and there is a wall about 32" directly outside the bathroom. Tub has to make a 90-degree turn to get to the garage.
I need advice on how many guys I need to lift the tub, tip it upright, and roll it out the door.
Also suggestions on what to do with the beadboard would be appreciated. It's pine that has an undisclosed finish on it.
Also tips on cutting 2" porcelain mosaic tile.


----------



## CCCo. (Oct 10, 2009)

Two Men Can Handle that tub, but its no easy task, they are heavy.

3 or 4 People would be a huge bonus, and back saver. Hope your garage isn't to far away!

:huh:


*Crow Contracting Company - - - www.crowcontractingco.com - - - www.indianaremodelingcontractor.com *
*Remodeling Contractor - North Central Indiana, **Indianapolis, Noblesville, Carmel, Fishers, **Zionsville, Westfield, Lebanon, Whitestown, Brownsburg, Sheridan, Tipton (765) 279-8271*


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

By removing the feet on mine, it made it easier to get around corners.


----------



## DIYmo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Turning tub upright*

As you can see by plan below, the tub has to squeeze through a 30" door, then take a sharp turn to get to the garage. Getting the muscle might not be a problem, but how to keep it upright on its journey.
Of course, the sink and toilet will be gone.
Can I strap it to a refrigerator dolly? How awkward is it to keep vertical, because I don't think I can wiggle it around the corner to make the turn.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This is not the answer to your question--but-- Why not tile the room in two sections?

Just move the tub to one end of the room-tile and grout --then move it back into its place?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Removing the feet should definitely help IF they'll come off. The dolly might make it easier IF the dolly doesn't compromise the situation by adding width/depth to the already "tight squeeze". I'd say the best bet is to manhandle it. Three guys, probably. Four may get in each others' way. Stand it on end on top of a stout drop cloth or something similar (folded double or triple) once you get it to the door. One guy balances as you "slide" it around the corner (one guy on either side of the drop cloth sort of "lifting/sliding" it). That's my suggestion if "oh'mike's" suggestion isn't feasible......


----------

